# Show me your art improvement!



## ruruscube (Mar 27, 2017)

Ive recently redrawn some YCHs from 4 months ago, and im really really proud of my improvement on the faces!!
from nov 2016: ruruscube.deviantart.com: nakey YCH 01 - (Closed)
to march 2017 ruruscube.deviantart.com: (OPEN) Angery YCHs

Ive also noticed how much looking back at my art and comparing it to new pieces is uplifting and motivating.
So go ahead, and show me an old drawing and a recent one! Id love to see it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2017)

2 years ago:



Spoiler: Old














Spoiler: Old











Recently:



Spoiler: New













Spoiler: New












(the drawings aren't really related)


----------



## zilchfox (Mar 27, 2017)

Sure, here ya go: www.furaffinity.net: Draw This Again! Meme - 2016 Version by Zilch


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Mar 27, 2017)

conveniently i have made a progression chart... thing





















the 2017 one was from like... january but even since then my art's improved a bit



Spoiler: MORE RECENT ART


----------



## milvusbuteo (Mar 27, 2017)

2016 novemer  - 2016 april (I started to draw)


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 27, 2017)

Oooh this is fun



Spoiler: Me at 15 
















Spoiler: Me at 16
















Spoiler: Me at 17






















Spoiler: Aaand like... 17.9 ish to 18 (only been 18 for a few weeks so far)


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 27, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Oooh this is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm super jelly right now dude.
I love drawing, and I'm pretty good at a "toon" style drawing, but I just now started doing digital stuff with GIMP and like, wow.
It's harder with technology than paper Xo


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Oooh this is fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, I've never seen other images of your fursona before. 
All of  those pictures (including the older ones) look great!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 27, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> I'm super jelly right now dude.
> I love drawing, and I'm pretty good at a "toon" style drawing, but I just now started doing digital stuff with GIMP and like, wow.
> It's harder with technology than paper Xo


Yeah, digital has a bit of a learning curve, and to be super level, I honestly can't digitally sketch for shit 70% of the time. I usually do my sketches on paper, scan, then handle ink and color digitally, or in the case of the sketch page under the 17.9-18 thingy, just set the white of the paper to transparency and use the ink from the physical paper when I'm feelin kinda lazy.



Ravofox said:


> Ooh, I've never seen other images of your fursona before.
> All of those pictures (including the older ones) look great!


I got quite a few on my art profiles, but I don't tend to show older ones around much when I do, mainly cause how I draw my chars changes a lot and it makes me go "hmmmmmmmmm." That and I guess I'm not really the most active art poster around hahah But thank you for the compliment :^>


----------



## Gilla (Mar 27, 2017)

not really furry work but thinking off getting back into. sweet art peoplez  ^-^
it anyway here is my improvement over the years

2012  = crowbbit.deviantart.com: pooca 

2017  = crowbbit.deviantart.com: K.O


----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 27, 2017)

Gilla said:


> not really furry work but thinking off getting back into. sweet art peoplez  ^-^
> it anyway here is my improvement over the years
> 
> 2012  = crowbbit.deviantart.com: pooca
> ...



That went from cartoon me to HOLY realistic!


----------



## Gilla (Mar 27, 2017)

PoptartPresident said:


> That went from cartoon me to HOLY realistic!



Haha XD  ye art style changed a tad over the years. still think it's to change to somewhere halfway between, but who knows


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh man I thought this would be harder since I don't really keep my old art (because it hurts, man. it hurts.) but I found this gem.

Art from August 2016: sta.sh: Tooommmm

Same character from about a week ago: sta.sh: Clothing

It, uh, it feels really good. I feel a lot better about doing art today, so thank you for this thread.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Mar 28, 2017)

Spoiler: around 2016













Spoiler: recently











I started drawing around 2010 or 2011 ; back then I was with papers, pencils and all that. Moving on to digital thanks to my dad's Bamboo Wacom tablet in 2012 (broken 3 years ago, though...), and have been focusing purely on digital ever since then. However, I never learned how to shade until... 11-ish days ago, when I found a 10-second video on youtube about how to use gradients on Paint Tool SAI (my one and only program for drawing everything).
If there's any major improvement I'd find about myself... it's knowing how to shade, lol.


----------



## narutogod123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Here is my improvement


----------



## YukineAlterma (Apr 6, 2017)

This is my improvement from drawing back in 2012 up till a picture I drew just a few days ago.


----------



## pidge (Apr 6, 2017)

early 2016 v late 2016


----------



## GUINoodle (Apr 6, 2017)

Spoiler: Old













Spoiler: New


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 6, 2017)

Spoiler: 2013













Spoiler: 2014



Early




Late






Don't seem to have much stuff from 2015 oops



Spoiler: 2016 (good!)



Start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sorry for bombing you with gay)
Mid




End









Spoiler: 2017



Finally made my own ref


----------



## Julen (Apr 6, 2017)

September 2016




Today 






Ready to send those horrible drawings back to the hell they come from


----------



## Yarik (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh why not. Comparing your new stuff to your old is really encouraging! 
Unfortunately I don't have much stuff to compare (very different subjects). This is the best I have:





Not very Furry-themed though so here is something else, but with a tiny time gap (And WIP things from supposed-to-be-References haha). Not really interesting but serves the purpose: (These are all the same three characters)


----------



## Lighterium (Apr 6, 2017)

this is the most recent comparison i did, from a piece i did last year and a sketch of the same character now!


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 6, 2017)

I had to do this one back in 2009 (ohmygod) for a science homework thing about lab safety. 




Yikes. So I went ahead and redid it just today~. Now it is much, MUCH better.




www.furaffinity.net: Safety First! by msgrandpabacon


----------



## PandashK (Apr 6, 2017)

This is may 2016 vs april of this year :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 6, 2017)

Julen said:


> September 2016
> View attachment 17821
> 
> Today View attachment 17822
> ...


Not lying here, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Activoid (Apr 6, 2017)

This looks like a fun thread! I'm new and wanted to see everyone's improvement, and share some of my own. :U



 



 
First one is from like 2010, second one I painted last week. Though to be fair they are different mediums, first one is digital and second is acrylic, but other than painting the same type of seadragon... I should rework more old pictures...


----------



## Julen (Apr 7, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Not lying here, that's pretty impressive.


Why so?


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 7, 2017)

Julen said:


> Why so?


You went from something that looks like a doodle in a 7th grader's sketch book to something with a sense of style and color while also upping your knowledge of anatomy; essentially you're learning really quick and that's impressive


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 7, 2017)

2014  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now


----------



## Julen (Apr 7, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> You went from something that looks like a doodle in a 7th grader's sketch book to something with a sense of style and color while also upping your knowledge of anatomy; essentially you're learning really quick and that's impressive


Quick? I kinda doubt it. Since i've been drawing a frigging lot every single day. I mostly draw in school. Just to kill time.


----------



## Pteri (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh my god this was my art a year ago




And this is what it looks like now


----------



## estiniens (Apr 7, 2017)

Genuinely not even sure what I was thinking with the first one.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 7, 2017)

A couple from 2010 and a couple past few weeks


----------



## Trioza (Apr 14, 2017)

Now: 
www.furaffinity.net: Dragon Design Auction #2 by Trioza
www.furaffinity.net: Dragon Design Auction #1 by Trioza

One year ago:


Spoiler


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 14, 2017)

Let's just check out the difference between my pfp from like 3 months ago to my most recent one


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Apr 14, 2017)

i know i've already posted here but i literally made an art improvement thing today w/ the first thing i tried drawing of humans years ago and the latest drawing i did lmao




​


----------



## IncubusZenith (Apr 14, 2017)

I think this would be the best example I have, it being in full colour and showing my improvement in the same medium. 2009-2016. I need to do more redraws LOL Maybe something of my old furry art next time. 


Spoiler


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 14, 2017)

Sorry this is so long! The first pic was drawn in 2012 and the last one is from this month! I got better in anatomy and coloring, and I hope to only improve more~ ^^


 (Jade from homestuck, 2012)

(Feferi, homestuck, 2014)


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 14, 2017)

Me in third grade (lol that was yyyeeeaaarrss ago)

me now (today)


----------



## Zeitzbach (Apr 16, 2017)

I did recently redraw a picture of flamedramon.

Last year (August 7th 2016)






And 2 days ago (April 14th 2017)


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey, you guys improved a lot and I love the improvement in all of you guys <3

Here's the stages of improvement I went through last year!




Here's something I drew recently!





I've gotten pretty close and comfortable with my new art style ^^


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Apr 19, 2017)

2013 





2017


----------



## nunyakibby (Apr 20, 2017)

ooh~


----------



## rocketseal (May 14, 2017)

I like to share this often because it's so frightening. I remember being so scared to post the before haha
Redraw first:




The fail:


----------



## Vince_FoxLore (May 17, 2017)

Spoiler: 2007











Spoiler: 2017









Userpage of vincefoxlore -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Tenseki (May 20, 2017)

i'm rather proud of my art improvement (only started doing furry art recently so don't have much to show of that)


Spoiler: evolution of first illustration through to most recent illustration of the same character













Spoiler: first vs most recent drawing of the same character













Spoiler: 2015 & 2016 art summary


----------



## Toxi (May 20, 2017)

This is a piece from when I first Joined the fandom, it was my first convention badge from 2014 ^^





And this is from a couple of days ago


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 20, 2017)

^cringe past 

^cringe present


----------



## Pipistrele (May 21, 2017)

kattodil said:


> From 2012:
> View attachment 18872
> View attachment 18873
> 
> ...


That's a lot of progress, actually. You're a cool dude


----------



## Pipistrele (May 21, 2017)

kattodil said:


> Thanks m8. I devoted a lot of time to getting better at art, so that warms my heart


That shows c: I'm trying to break up from mediocrity too (though with various degrees of success - I don't always have enough time to draw nowadays), so when I see somebody who actually improved a lot (instead of "here's my crappy drawings from the past => here's my drawings from the present that are crappy in completely different way", like it is with many art improvement memes), it motivates me to try and do more.


----------



## riogahoole (May 21, 2017)

lmao this is from like 2015:


Spoiler











and here's a few from this year:


Spoiler


----------



## spacerogue (May 22, 2017)

Man I love these posts, its so much fun to see people's improvement, I thought I posted here but I guess not ?





Spoiler: meanwhile I'm like '... yeah I'm old ,lol '


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Jun 9, 2017)

BIG PIC but redrew a year old panel from mine and my bf's comic
it's almost a year old pic but i guess it's counted as new bc it hasn't actually been published yet (thank goodness it updates slowly lmao, gives me time to remake all the future ones i've already done)


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Jul 15, 2017)

ok i know i keep posting here but i also keep finding old art and comparing it to new stuff so...
this is a little over a one and a half year difference w/ the same character


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 15, 2017)

Two week improvement?


----------



## Taterbunny (Jul 16, 2017)

Old:



Spoiler: Old sculpture










New: 



Spoiler: New sculpture


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 16, 2017)

Taterbunny said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the old one kinda more, looks like a Neverhood creature


----------



## Taterbunny (Jul 16, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I like the old one kinda more, looks like a Neverhood creature



Oh man, I remember the skullmonkies game, good times. :'D
It was supposed to be a dragon, haha. It's just a mess.


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 16, 2017)

Here's another comparison. X3
2011





A few days ago.


----------



## drawain (Jul 16, 2017)

Until I got to know what real “drama“ means by watching the fandom. xD

*2016/2017



*
Looking at all the art between these two uploads, I don't feel like my rendering skills got that far. But while visually I didn't improve that much, I gained more substance as an artist: I got more versatile with media and subjects. I learned to paint more materials.
*


 


 
*
I focused to much on drawing and too little on painting though. This needs to change.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2017)

2008: Hurr durr I liek teh animoo especially when they drag their balls
www.furaffinity.net: Male Fox Bust by KitRuppell
2010: MS Paint was a mistake
www.furaffinity.net: Tired of Being Cute by KitRuppell
2012: Teh animoo was not 
www.furaffinity.net: "What the Frawwwk?" by KitRuppell
2015: New coloring technique! Took me over 15 minutes to invent!
www.furaffinity.net: Kit Ruppell- Revised Face/Color Experiment by KitRuppell
Recent: Fuck it. I'm going to build things instead 
www.furaffinity.net: Instrument Project UPGRADE! by KitRuppell


----------



## Neskers (Jul 16, 2017)

Old  

 New


----------



## tinybunner (Jul 17, 2017)

Late May 2017

vs

 July 10th 2017


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

narutogod123 said:


> Here is my improvement




oh yes i love this improvement!!


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

YukineAlterma said:


> View attachment 17804
> 
> 
> This is my improvement from drawing back in 2012 up till a picture I drew just a few days ago.


from happy to abuse; what happened really  ?


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

pidge said:


> early 2016 v late 2016
> View attachment 17818


this one is sick fun i love these melty beasts


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 25, 2017)

welp here are mine
one of the first furry images(i got in the fandom about year ago, these are probab 2016 spring i guess?)








and then some of my newest works
(2017 july/june)









i think i have found out what direction i´m going to improve myself


----------



## Solapi (Jul 26, 2017)

Aw that's an interesting subject ^-^ The first one was yesterday, and the last one was  2 years ago ^-^.


----------



## schwa16 (Jul 26, 2017)

Solapi said:


> Aw that's an interesting subject ^-^ The first one was yesterday, and the last one was  2 years ago ^-^.


the second one reminds me of traditional watercolour art somehow, that's cool!


----------



## DatCrazyLola (Jul 28, 2017)

Haha I have a good one!





2013





February 2017


----------



## plaguedaemonart (Jul 31, 2017)

This is only a couple months time, but I feel like I learned a lot, especially about how to use brushes in Painter. Maybe if I redo it every couple months I'll eventually get what I wanted out of it.


----------



## Vivex (Aug 3, 2017)

SanguinemZiege on DeviantArt   Not a comparison compared to some but... multiple uploads of even from my high school days up to just a couple of days ago.  Contains some mature content.


----------



## Iovic (Aug 3, 2017)

August 2016:





April 2017:


----------



## Vivex (Aug 3, 2017)

Man this site is SO awesome.  So many talented people with varying styles.


----------



## Arlethallan (Aug 10, 2017)

One of my first ocs back in 2011 at age like 15




last summer-2016








earlier today


----------



## Blu Dragon (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh boy, its hard to believe a year ago I first tried to model furries (I'm a 3D modeler) and thought this was good:





300k tri's, bad proportions, weird head going on, weird knees and overall weird. Muscles look really good at that angle but absolutely horrible at any other angle. Oh and the texture, gah! HORRIBLE! ... Actually this feels much longer then a year ago..
*
Anywho, moving on. This is how far I've vastly improved in modeling since 2016 - Late 2018:



*
(You can find other views as well as some modeling progress pictures here.)
*Oh but it doesn't stop there. That's right, 2 weeks later I modeled another character, not only modeled but decided to texture it as well. *


https://imgur.com/hF6IqU7

(Alternate pose / render for better model detail can be found here and here. And if you're wondering, its inspired by Jin Roh)

Both characters above are vast improvements of my modeling, with the female shark being a little under 15,000 (Including both uzis, without them she is under 10,000 which is awesome because my poly budget for her was 10,000 polygons.) And the Jin Roh shark being around 15,500 polygons with the MG-42, without he is 10,550.


----------



## Naresie (Aug 10, 2017)

Eh.


----------



## CL4M0 (Aug 10, 2017)

Oooooh these are my favs! I recently did a redraw of one of the older things I have on DA!! I've also included something SUPER old from one of my first online accounts just for fun lol

First is from *2008 *and one of the first things I ever drew digitally!!





This one is from *2015




*
And finally this kiddo from last month! *2017 *(hope my little heart censors are ok! I just didn't like the undies in the original lol)


----------



## Tytysi (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally I have something worth showing as far as improvement goes!






*Insert the learning ferret anatomy process and a few other things here*






Woohhhhhhh.


----------



## teacupdolly (Aug 13, 2017)

4 - 5 years ago











vs

this recent month


----------



## EzriArt (Aug 13, 2017)

Spoiler: 2006 - 2015










I didn't really do anything in 2015 so I'm considering 14' and 15' the same.


Spoiler: 2016



























All this year. I can't tell you how PROUD I am of these, all of them. I had no idea I could paint (thank you college) and also the commission above (purple fox) came out LIGHTYEARS better than I could have EVER imaged all those years ago. I'm so happy with my recent improvements and I hope I can continue to get better.


----------



## Lashzara (Aug 15, 2017)

The first furry I ever made digitally compared to what I can do now. Never give up!


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm no artist, so there's not exactly much improvement here, but why the heck not


Spoiler: 2015













Spoiler: 2017


----------



## SweetLemonDragon (Aug 20, 2017)

I think it's p good progress .w.


----------



## Rickytea (Aug 22, 2017)

looking at my characters back then gives me the creeps, I usually don't show my old work but here
the old face looks like she eats orphans

Early 2016  





and this is the same character fully clothed, redesigned and retextured, plus new shader I made
Mid 2017 (recent)


----------



## Garg (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## insomniverse (Aug 22, 2017)

2013 vs 2017


----------



## peachy-keen (Sep 2, 2017)

Here is something I drew I think maybe a year ago??





and here is something that I just finished today!


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Sep 2, 2017)

hehe be prepared.......


Spoiler: from aaaaaages ago













Spoiler: and more recently! nsfw warning


----------



## Arlethallan (Sep 5, 2017)

A painting from around a month ago


Spoiler: month ago











A few days ago


Spoiler


----------



## impendingsenseofdoom (Sep 7, 2017)

I drew the picture on the right 9(ish?) years ago


----------



## h.g.pup (Sep 8, 2017)

just redrew this sketch of tuki from Shantae to see my improvements from the last year to now and i'm pretty happy with my progress.

old- 2016




new


----------



## Kizrae (Sep 10, 2017)

Artwork Gallery for Kizrae -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## aerifiretruck (Sep 15, 2017)

I really upped my eyelash game
furaffinity.net/user/aerifiretruck/
aerifiretruck.deviantart.com
twitter.com/aerifiretruck


----------



## Agious (Sep 16, 2017)

2016 only


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 16, 2017)

Bidoyinn said:


> Oh man I thought this would be harder since I don't really keep my old art (because it hurts, man. it hurts.) but I found this gem.
> 
> Art from August 2016: sta.sh: Tooommmm
> 
> ...


What's this? TOM is evolving!


----------



## tortoisesensei (Sep 18, 2017)

Back in 2015...




And, just a day ago...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 18, 2017)

Ewww!!!! (edgy middle school me.....ugh)


 

And 2017 me. Still bad, but it's MUCH better...


 
IDK if I still wanna practice art currently


----------



## Wollymon (Sep 18, 2017)

i am not a very great artist, but comparing these two pieces, i see improvement

from 1 year ago





from now (ew a human)





and
drive.google.com: profile pic.png


----------



## Jayy-Dog (Sep 19, 2017)

<3


----------



## Fin_The_Weasel (Sep 19, 2017)

Old works from my dA account 3-4 years ago:




 

And a doodle of my avatar now-- I only have this as a sample of my current art works since I just got a graphics tablet just recently:


----------



## Rydenan (Sep 21, 2017)

Two leopards, separated by 3 years!
Making this made me realize that I've abandoned a lot of the 'realistic' shading I originally tried (and failed) to include in my drawings. Ah, well.


----------



## wormwound (Sep 27, 2017)

This is fun.

2013 when I first started using a tablet 






2014







2015








2016







2017


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 1, 2017)

My first actual furry drawing, from the beginning of the year VS my newer art;
www.furaffinity.net: Art improvement by WolfoxeCrevan


----------



## Mr Catnap (Oct 1, 2017)

When I started my furry art back in 2006 it was really basic.  This was my very first picture featuring my catgirl Reeow. 




Since then, after several comics and loads of commissions my art has developed, having learnt lots of new techniques and lots of experimenting.  This was a commission from last year.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 1, 2017)

from 3 years ago






  to about last year


----------



## ShortConcepts (Oct 7, 2017)

2006




2017


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 7, 2017)

I do spray paint art, and I've been working diligently this year on improving my landscapes. These two show my improvements in mountains in particular.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 10, 2017)

January 2016 1st time drawing


Huge gap of no practice or drawing until March 2017
Then August 2017:


----------



## Kouji (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh boy do I got some shit to show yall.
2007:




2008:




2009:




And then I would have drawings in between these years but I deleted my old dA account.
2015:




2017:





You can see my improvement started to stagnate because I had much more time to draw all day long when I was a kid.


----------



## almov (Oct 12, 2017)

Kouji said:


> Oh boy do I got some shit to show yall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The difference between 2007 and 2008 is huge! I don't think I've ever improved so much in a year, I'm jealous!


----------



## Kouji (Oct 12, 2017)

almov said:


> The difference between 2007 and 2008 is huge! I don't think I've ever improved so much in a year, I'm jealous!


 Hahaha, thank you!! ^^
I drew a FUCKTON back then lol. and wolves were pretty much the ONLY thing I drew so it was the only thing I got good at.


----------



## JCobalt (Oct 14, 2017)

This is a fun idea.  After seeing how sharply many of you have improved, I have to admit I'm a bit shy to share 12 years worth of my improvement!

2005:





2017 (Literally last week):





I think my fundamentals improved a lot less than my sheer ability to create work on a limited schedule.  Whereas 2005 was probably a multiple day effort on my part, 2017 took me less than a few hours to bring to that level. 

On top of that I have been training mostly as a comics artist, where my goal is to make many many many drawings in a short period of time haha. 

It's exciting to see everyone's work, you guys are all really talented, and I assume really younger than me, too!


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 14, 2017)

Early 2016:




Late 2016:




NOW:






I really have no idea if I've improved or went even back xD


----------



## MrGimp21 (Nov 12, 2017)

One that was made in 2011:  





And some sort of a remake, with almost the same pose but a different car:


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Nov 23, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA I'm on here again. So, first furry drawing; www.furaffinity.net: It's about time! by WolfoxeCrevan
Then a while later, classroom doodles; www.furaffinity.net: *GASP!* ANOTHER CAT SKETCH! by WolfoxeCrevan
Then more doodles; www.furaffinity.net: Classroom doodle by WolfoxeCrevan
Then trying chibis; www.furaffinity.net: I finished my chibi! by WolfoxeCrevan
Then I started doing pixel art; www.furaffinity.net: PIXEL ART by WolfoxeCrevan
And here's a recent thing I did because I was bored; www.furaffinity.net: A fire demon thing? by WolfoxeCrevan
Note; all of this happened in under a year, so there will be more next year


----------



## Juniper (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## ~jazzhands~ (Nov 26, 2017)

It took me like 8 years to improve ;;
And I'm still working on it. 
Ill keep trying new stuff and always trying to get better!


----------



## mizulu (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello! I don't have a lot of things to show , I've been on and off drawing for years cuz of irl
but here's what I've found:
When I started wanting to draw for a living this is one of the pictures drawn in that year



 
this was drawn by a friend and this is how i used to color back then, colored with a mouse


 
This is 2 years ago, after  4 years of drawing on and off




and this is the most recent after a 2 year break I drew this last week but it's not finished


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking back at my first and last animated icon attempts, I think I've gained a level or two in making a coherent pixel artwork.



 <==2015 2017=>


----------



## Juniper (Dec 1, 2017)

ShortConcepts said:


> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pls redraw the bee


----------



## Eiliakins (Dec 1, 2017)

Ohhhh, what a fun thread! These are all so fun to look through and see how much people have improved! 

For me... Well, here's one of my oldest drawings on my DA! At that time I was really timid about sharing my characters so my art was mostly fanart and gifts for people I knew on doll forums.
Year 2009: 






And then something with a similar BG from 2016!
Now, granted, this was speedpainted when it was already past-midnight... But still, it's a thing!






Though I have another fun comparison! Let's just say that perspective is scary when you're young and have no access to anything to study it from other than trial and failure!
2010:






And then some concept art from this summer when I was working as an intern at a small local game company. :>
2017:


----------



## modfox (Dec 1, 2017)

from this 





to this


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 2, 2017)

From this: August 2017


To this: November 2017


Having no influence on what to draw can do wonders xD


----------



## Snowsnow11 (Dec 2, 2017)

2013:









2017:









I don't have many traditional examples from 2013 but I've been working with watercolors since 2012. I'm happy I switched to traditional, digital wasn't my favourite tool for making art


----------



## Ayespacecake (Dec 3, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> conveniently i have made a progression chart... thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One: I love all the improvement over the years and your art looks fucking fantastic ♡ 

Two: Homestuck, Gorillaz, Soul Eater, Ouran....*I am wheezing. *


----------



## ShortConcepts (Dec 3, 2017)

Juniper said:


> pls redraw the bee


I shall!


----------



## perfectoranges (Dec 3, 2017)

Snowsnow11 said:


> 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this looks incredible! i can't wait to see what you accomplish!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 3, 2017)

Spoiler: 2/25/17











Spoiler: 12/1/17 :now:


----------



## Remroto (Dec 4, 2017)

Spoiler: 2011











Spoiler:  Early 2016











Spoiler: Late 2016









So. Much. Improvements. 

Edit: Added in another picture and fixed the years.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (Dec 4, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> One: I love all the improvement over the years and your art looks fucking fantastic ♡
> 
> Two: Homestuck, Gorillaz, Soul Eater, Ouran....*I am wheezing. *



well this is what my art looks like now nine months (give or take i suck at math) after i posted that haha so i guess here's more improvement for u ;w; (and thankyou btw aaa)


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Castiell (Dec 4, 2017)

2009:


Spoiler










2017:


Spoiler


----------



## baohosangha (Dec 6, 2017)

thanks you


----------

